
Intel ME: Security Keys Genealogy, Obfuscation and Other Magic [pdf] - marksamman
https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelME-Crypto/blob/master/Intel%20ME%20Security%20keys%20Genealogy%2C%20Obfuscation%20and%20other%20Magic.pdfher%20Magic.pdf
======
csdrane
Broken link.

